# Triple-Monitor - Hilfe



## jh755 (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe im moment 2 Monitore jedoch unterschiedlich groß und das nervt mich langsam einfach.

Außerdem wird mir der Bildschirm zum spielen zu klein.


So nun mein Vorhaben:

Ich würde gerne mir drei Bildschirme kaufen von mir as auch gern gute gebruachte.

mein Problem ist nur der Platz der mir hier zur verfügung steht! deshalb hab ich mal im netzt gesucht und gesucht was es denn für Möglichkeiten gibt um nicht auf Größe des Bildschirms zu verzichten.

Hab auch was gefunden, ist nur schweinisch teuer also ein tausender muss man da hinblättern.

und zwar sieht das so aus: ->es ist die wing edition<-


also in der mitte nen großen zum zocken so zwischen 24" und 27" und außen zwei kleine um 90 grad gedrehte widescreens für Fenster aller art und chats. 

Ich weiß jetzt nur einfach nicht welche größe ich dann für die äußeren nehmen soll. 

Ich hab erst überlegt außen zwei 4:3 Monitore dran zu hängen jedoch reicht mir da der Platz dann nicht da das alles dann zu breit wird.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen ich verzweifel sonst noch! ich war schon in allen möglichen Läden und hab geschaut jedoch verkaufen die ja nur noch ab 22" und nichts darunter.


Vielen dank schon mal


----------



## alex-PS (5. Januar 2012)

Also Alternate hat noch Monitore mit 19" und 1440*900 (16:10) bzw. 1366*768 (16:9).
ALTERNATE

Wenn du dann noch so eine Möglichkeit die aufzustellen suchst, da gäb es noch einen Triple-Monitor-Standfuß von XFX (XFX Triple Monitor Stand (FX-TRIS-TAND) | Geizhals Deutschland).


----------



## jh755 (5. Januar 2012)

und was denkst du wäre die beste zusammenstellung also welche größe und welches format?!


----------



## alex-PS (5. Januar 2012)

Da kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, aber vllt. wären ein größerer in der Mitte irgendein 24" und daneben 2 19", wenn du die Chats, etc auf den kleineren laufen lässt, müsste man da auch noch was erkennen. Bin aber nicht so bewandert bei Monitoren, hoffen wir mal, dass noch andere kommen, die mehr Ahnung haben.
Ansonsten guck doch mal im Multimonitorthread, was da benutzt wird (extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/99294-games-multimonitor-screenshots-thread-triplehead-surround-gaming.html). Vllt. auch mal die Leute, die da posten per PN anschreiben.


----------



## Basskill (5. Januar 2012)

Hab das grade mal so durchgelesen .. und bevor du dir welche kaufst wollte ich noch gesagt haben dass du wenn du im Eyeinfinity Spielen willst ein Bildschirm von diesen 3 mit einen AKTIVEN Displayport Adapter anschließen musst soweit der Monitor keinen hat. 

Welche Grafikkarte/n hast du?


----------



## jh755 (6. Januar 2012)

@Basskill

ja dessen bin ich mir bewusst, ich will aber sowieso nicht im eyefinity modus spielen da mich da der rand stört! ich möchte lediglich auf dem großen in der mitte zocken und die außen für arbeiten und chatten benutzen!

ich hab mir jetzt nen neuen rehcner zusammengesteltt den ich mich zuerst holen werde mit einer ASUS EAH6970 DCII. und dann einen monitor mit displayPort oder einen aktiven adapter. darüber hab ich shcon einiges gelesen.


----------



## Basskill (6. Januar 2012)

Günstiger aktiver Displayport-DVI-Adapter von Sapphire
Da oben hast nochmal nen link von mir fürn günstigen Adapter den ich selber auch habe. Das Teil Funktioniert einfach super.
Zu den Bildschirmen kann ich dir nur zu folgendes Raten:
In der Mitte einen 24 oder 30 Zoll Monitor und an der Seite entweder 21 Zoll Widescreen hochkant (bei24 Zoll) oder bei 27 Zoll ein 24 Zoll Widescreen hochkant. (Immer auf Längen achten)
Viellleicht finde ich auch noch den Link wieder wo es sonne Halterung dafür gibt


----------



## jh755 (6. Januar 2012)

supeeer....endlich mal jemand der mir was genaues sagen kann!

ich war jetzt nämlich der meinung ich muss richtung 18 oder 19 zoll widescreen gehn für die seite! benutzt du selber so ein system oder woher hast du die angaben?!


----------



## jh755 (6. Januar 2012)

so jetzt nämlich mal meine recherchen:

Mitte: 27" von Asus   der hat eine Höhe von 44 cm, mit Standfuß allerdings das heißt das sind weniger.

Außen: 18,5" von Acer  der hat eine Länge auch von 44 cm das heißt er steht dann oben und unten etwas drüber wenn ich ihn um 90° drehe. kleiner will ich aber auch nicht werden


sagt mir bitte ob ich da i.was falsch mache an meiner rechnung!


----------



## Basskill (6. Januar 2012)

Mein Pc Setup hier:
Home Office of a Student V 2.0 | Home Office, Multiple Monitors, High Performance, College Dorm Room | Desktopped

Hab aber schon für 2 anderen Programmierer in meinem Team sowas zusammen gestellt. 
Such dir nachher nochmal denk link raus für so ein Setup aber hab grade keine Zeit dazu


----------



## Basskill (6. Januar 2012)

zu deinem letzten post:
Du musst die Bildschirmfläche berechnen und nicht die gesamten.
Aber in der Mitte ein 27 Zoller ist schonmal nen guter anfang. Jetzt solltest du gucken dass du die richtigen maße rauskriegst und dann nach den für die seiten guckst.


----------



## jh755 (6. Januar 2012)

so hab mal eine Seite gefunden  Gößen-Rechner

der berechnet die reine Bildfläche.

Bei dem 27" komm ich auf eine Höhe von 33,9 cm, und wenn ich dann ausprobiere mit welcher größe ich komme wäre das ein
 17 oder 18 zoll der aber trotzdem zu hoch dann ist mit 39 cm.

ich weiß grad echt nichtmehr weiter!

Das komplette ding darf einfach nicht zu breit werden da ich nicht genug platz habe.


----------



## jh755 (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab grad noch was gefunden und vll könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen

So solls aussehen

der hat angegeben dass es zwei 17" monitore aussen sind jedoch in 4:3 format aber die sehen nicht wirklich so aus oder mein ich das nur.

Könnt ich das so zusammenbauen? oder was ist besser 4:3 oder 16:9?


EDIT:

So ich hab das ganze jetzt mal nachgerechnet und das müsste funktionieren! jetzt muss ich mir nur noch passende monitore raussuchen!


Ich nehm jetzt einen 27" (16:9) ind der mitte und aussen 2x 17" (4:3)


Könnt ihr mir einen 27" empfehlen fürs gaming? sollte nicht allzu teuer sein also um die 250. ich bruahc kein 3d oder sonst welche schnick schnack. einzigstes Kriterium: Dünner Rand.
#

und dann noch passende 17er dazu. da reichen ja günstigere da die nicht zum Spielen benutzt werden


----------



## Basskill (7. Januar 2012)

Ja das sind 2 3:4 Hochkannt.

Würde dir dell Bildschirme Empfehlen allerdings sind die wieder zu Teuer für dein Budget.

Als Auflösung kann ich nur sagen:
27 Zöller 1920x1080/1200 
17 Zöller ist 1280x1024 bzw. hochkannt wäre dass dann umgekehrt.. 
Deswegen würde ein 27Zoll 16:10 besser passen als ein 16:9 Bildschirm
Aber viel nehmen tut sich das nicht


----------



## jh755 (7. Januar 2012)

ja ein 16:10 wäre schon besser aber da gibts da im unteren Preisbereich was gescheites mit dem man auch Shooter-Spielen kann? So bis 300 € maximal will mit dem ganzen setup nicht zu teuer werden!

Daher werde ich mir auch die 17" bei einem Second-Hand Computer shop bestellen. 
Ich würde auch ein Auslaufmodell nehmen wenn man da noch was bekommt!


----------



## Ryle (7. Januar 2012)

Im Startpost postest du nen Triple Stand der alleine auf mehr als 300€ kommt und nun willst du mit dem Setup nicht teurer werden als 300 ? Nun bin ich verwirrt.
Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo die Vorteile im Triple Setup sein sollen, wenn du billige unterschiedliche Monitore verwenden willst. Entweder gibt man Geld für so eine Aktion aus, kauft sich gescheite Panel die man aufeinander kalibrieren kann oder man lässt es bleiben.
Du hast sicher keinen Spaß mit 3 unterschiedlich großen Monitoren die da scheinbar auch noch gebraucht erwerben willst. Monitore unterliegen einer Serienstreuung und verlieren mit der Zeit an Leuchtkraft und die Farbtöne machen untereinander eine Grätsche.

Also wenn du halbwegs günstig und ohne Augenkrebs davon kommen willst, wäre mein Tip ein IPS/e-IPS 27" mit 2560x1440 Res. Damit spielste dann eben im 1080p Windowmode und kannst genauso Fenster neben dran setzen, zum Chatten, surfen, whatever. Hast dabei keinen Einrichtungsstress, musst nicht ständig nachkalibrieren, hast keinen Rahmen und sparst Platz den du ja scheinbar nicht wirklich hast.
Den Dell U2711 bekommste für knapp 500€, grbraucht sicher für 400-450€ schon fast hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Basskill (7. Januar 2012)

Naja so ganz wie das superseijayin beschrieben hat dass mit "billige unterschiedliche Monitore" stimmt natürlich nur Teilweise. Hab schon gute Triple Monitor Setups gesehen mit Asus, Acer und Samsung Bildschirmen die vom Preis her natürlich nicht so Teuer waren obwohl es auch schon Teuer ist. Aber wenn du was Ordentliches haben willst sollten es Dell oder Eizo Bildschirme sein da diese eigentlich die besten für sowas sind (Kaliblierung und Co geht ohne Probleme). Allerdings sind Dell Bildschirme dafür auch Sau Teuer. Aber lieber ein Großen Dell Bildschirm U2711 wie oben schon gesagt wurde und dann wenn wieder Geld vorhanden ist 2 Kleinere Bildschirme von der Marke für die Seite Kaufen. Aber immer auf gleiche Bildflächen Größe achten. Sonst geht es in die Hose.


----------



## jh755 (7. Januar 2012)

ich will nicht mit dem ganzen setup um die 300 sondern der 27" sollte wenn es geht nicht mehr wie 300 kosten!

ich hab schon mal nen gebrauchten und überprüften monitor gekauft und ich muss sagen dadurch dass die komplett nochmal gecheckt werden gibts da keine probleme!

aber ich ich denke da kann ich auch neue kaufen dann werd ich das alles nach und nach machen! 

Die DELL geräte sind halt schon schweinig teuer!


----------



## Basskill (8. Januar 2012)

Ja aber wenn dir Dell zu teuer ist dann such nach Monitoren von der gleichen Marke .. 1 Großen Asus und 2 kleine Samsung sieht wahrscheinlich nicht so schön aus.

PS: Zum zocken reicht beim 27 Zöller auch 1920x1200 (16:10). Dann bekommst du auch den Großen Dell Bildschirm für 300 Takken im guten gebraucht zustand wenn nicht sogar vielleicht neu. Danach könntest du dir 2 Dell 17 Zöller kaufen die auch nicht mehr allzu Teuer sein dürften


----------



## Ryle (8. Januar 2012)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, willst du 2 17" quasi um 90° gedreht (Pivot) an die Seiten setzen, richtig ? Dann musst du zwingend IPS oder VA Panel bei den 17" benutzen. TN kannst du in einer Pivotfunktion vergessen, da die Blickwinkel vertikal fürn Arsch sind. Falls du nicht wissen solltest was ich meine >klick<



> Die DELL geräte sind halt schon schweinig teuer!


Eigentlich sind die günstig, es handelt sich dabei schließlich im IPS Panel und keine TN. Der 27" kostet auch nur ~400€ gebraucht hat dafür aber 2560x1440 Auflösung. Da haste ordentlich mehr Platz auf dem Desktop und könntest eben im Fenstermodus spielen und Chat usw. neben das Fenster setzen. Außerdem hast du ein einheitliches Bild, gute Blickwinkel, weniger Stromverbrauch, keine Rahmen, keinen Stress mit Einrichtung und Kalibrierung, sparst Geld weil du keinen Triple Stand brauchst und hast ne gut bis sehr gute Bildqualität. 

Bin kein Fan von Multi Monitor Setups im Heimgebrauch. Wenn man darauf arbeitet ja, aber für Chatfenster usw. 17 Zöller an den Seiten, naja...
Aber bleibt ja dir überlassen, was du da anstellst.


----------



## Basskill (8. Januar 2012)

Ja Ich stimme dir nur wieder Teilweise zu. Es ist ja nichts falsch was du sagst.. aber gut das du dass mit den IPS Panel nochmal erwähnst hatte es schon wieder vergessen :O. Ich finde die AUflösung ist nicht zwingend notwendig sieht aber natürlich bein 27 Zöller besser aus. Allerdings würd ich trotzdem zuerst 1 17 Zöller und dann 2 17 Zöller mir für die Seiten holen. So hat man z.b. Ts3 Im blick oder Facebook. 

PS: Im Fenstermodus spielen ist echt ******


----------

